# Pike island trip again



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Any recent reports from pike island dam?think ill head there early saturday morning 10/7.been a few weeks since i been there...


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Cpl sauger and a catfish and a really small sauger...caught in the first 4 cast at sunup then nothing for the next 4 hrs i stayed.caught on 1/8 oz char and twister tipped with minnow.alot of guys casting spoons toward the gates too.seen nothing caught though.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I herd it was really slow sunday nite. Super low and clear to. 
Ill give it good month or so before i travel down.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Good idea!


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

hit it for a few hours last Saturday night. 1 small saugeye and 1 walleye. 
Sauger on a shad rap, walleye on jig n grub. 
Water low but still plenty of it. Think it's still a little warm.


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for report jarnos. Was anyone else there doing any good? Maybe in a week or so it should start picking up.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Had a friend catch a small eye and a sauger there sun. am.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey guys,,,, FYI, the other day before the rain, 3 keeper eyes were caught in the Mahoning,,,, bobber, drifting creek chubs near a small feeder sand bar.
SO,,,, maybe next weekend, after this cold snap????

BTW Ben, Bobby,,,, the Erie 'feeder' steel'n has been awesome. Friend landed about 15 in 2 hrs, before the rain,,,, drifting worms. This rain should only make it better, farther up.
Let me know if your ever interested.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Doboy said:


> Hey guys,,,, FYI, the other day before the rain, 3 keeper eyes were caught in the Mahoning,,,, bobber, drifting creek chubs near a small feeder sand bar.
> SO,,,, maybe next weekend, after this cold snap????
> 
> BTW Ben, Bobby,,,, the Erie 'feeder' steel'n has been awesome. Friend landed about 15 in 2 hrs, before the rain,,,, drifting worms. This rain should only make it better, farther up.
> Let me know if your ever interested.


Ya any week now an things should really start kicking off! Any rain hitting the river? We didnt get that much here in c-bus. Need a all day soaker at this point. 
I have always been interested in catcjing some steelhead. Ive just always lived to far to justify going up and trying with zero experience. And never really knowing anyone to do it with. 
Ive mostly wanted to try it of off peirs,and breakwalls in the marinas and river mouths (i dont get around in waders to well)....


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

Doboy said:


> Hey guys,,,, FYI, the other day before the rain, 3 keeper eyes were caught in the Mahoning,,,, bobber, drifting creek chubs near a small feeder sand bar.
> SO,,,, maybe next weekend, after this cold snap????
> 
> BTW Ben, Bobby,,,, the Erie 'feeder' steel'n has been awesome. Friend landed about 15 in 2 hrs, before the rain,,,, drifting worms. This rain should only make it better, farther up.
> Let me know if your ever interested.


Thanks Jerry for the report. The river should be getting closer anytime now for those toothy critters. I'm just waiting for the river level to go up just a little bit more and it should be game on...fingers crossed.

Erie's shoreline steel'n been good all along near northeast feeders like u said. My downfall is i never have the time away from work.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I have always been interested in catcjing some steelhead. Ive just always lived to far to justify going up and trying with zero experience. And never really knowing anyone to do it with.
> Ive mostly wanted to try it of off peirs,and breakwalls in the marinas and river mouths (i dont get around in waders to well)....


Don't need waders where we go,,, water is 10'-20' wide & gin clear,,,, matter-a-fact, it's a downer if you get TOO close to the water, you'll spook 'em! Full Camo, & a bucket to sit on, is the way to go,,, NO WHITE, & no moving around yelling & screaming,,,, & you'll slap the snott out-of-'em! ;>)

NOTHING WORSE,,,, (hint) 2 or 3 of us will be having a ball, then one of those 'Cabelas', 'ORVIS' purists, (as I call them) will see us landing fish, & he'll WADE right into the middle of the hole, start FLAPPING HIS WINGS casting, & ruin the whole deal!
We'll have to pack up, & move up creek to the next hole with 'fresh' undisturbed fish. :<(

I'll send ya a PM, map, & give you the low-down where we stay,,, you guys are always welcome to come up & even stay over if you like,,,, anytime.


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

BASSunlimited said:


> Thanks for report jarnos. Was anyone else there doing any good? Maybe in a week or so it should start picking up.


Didn't see any other action. Most packed up and left at dark. 
Another week or two. With the rain and cooler weather things should start to pick up. I would have went back yesterday when the water came up a little but I had to go to Tennessee to work. 
Need it to stay cold for a while. 
Last year at this time catching 30 -40 was normal.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Gonna try it again tomarrow morning.11-4 see how it is.i seen the water was up around the 16ft mark.hopefully the graph aint lieing.lol


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Hitting the river in the morning.hope its ok


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Wheres the bait stores at around pike island?down there now.my norm bait stores didnt have minnows


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

Try P&R bait shop at Rayland marina.
240-674-4632. Maybe 10 minutes up the street.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

BASSunlimited said:


> Try P&R bait shop at Rayland marina.
> 240-674-4632. Maybe 10 minutes up the street.


You saved the day!!thanks a million


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Well how did ya do?


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Flatty01 said:


> Well how did ya do?


One bite one fish.in 4 hrs.water was muddy lot of debri.bumping alot of fish with the jig.no bait fish moving either.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Two bites yesterday as well. Muddy and dropping. Sadly the level will be normal by the time it clears smh.


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

Fished this morning from 7 til noon. Ended the day with only one small 15" walleye, let it go to grow a few more inches. Only saw 2 other saugers caught during that time. Water cleared up pretty good, had a good flow, good overcast sky in the morning with not a so good fish catching day. Everyone seem to left around 11am. I wanted stay til evening to see if it was a night bite thing, but didn't stay since I heard it was extremely slow this whole fall season. I'm not sure where all the fish went, probably they still on thanksgiving break or just waiting around for Christmas. All i know is we usually start catching saugers pretty good every year in October already, but I guess not this year. Someone let me know whenever the fish decides to come out to play...haha


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

BASSunlimited said:


> Fished this morning from 7 til noon. Ended the day with only one small 15" walleye, let it go to grow a few more inches. Only saw 2 other saugers caught during that time. Water cleared up pretty good, had a good flow, good overcast sky in the morning with not a so good fish catching day. Everyone seem to left around 11am. I wanted stay til evening to see if it was a night bite thing, but didn't stay since I heard it was extremely slow this whole fall season. I'm not sure where all the fish went, probably they still on thanksgiving break or just waiting around for Christmas. All i know is we usually start catching saugers pretty good every year in October already, but I guess not this year. Someone let me know whenever the fish decides to come out to play...haha


Sorry but glad to hear it was slow again.lol i didnt make it down this weekend.decided to go local.didnt do so good there either..thanks for the report though.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Any new reports...may have to take a trip saturday morning!!!


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

vib-E said:


> Any new reports...may have to take a trip saturday morning!!!


It hasn't been to awfully bad lately, got 21 last night, a nice mix of walleyes and sauger. Bite was really good when the current was running hard up along the pier.
Saturday morning (early) might be your only chance for a couple of days, the forecast is a sharp rise to around 21' (13' now) between Saturday and Monday and then it will start a steady drop. Neither scenario is real good for a decent bite.
Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Jarnos123 said:


> It hasn't been to awfully bad lately, got 21 last night, a nice mix of walleyes and sauger. Bite was really good when the current was running hard up along the pier.
> Saturday morning (early) might be your only chance for a couple of days, the forecast is a sharp rise to around 21' (13' now) between Saturday and Monday and then it will start a steady drop. Neither scenario is real good for a decent bite.
> Have a Merry Christmas.


Thanks.ill be there around 7-8am.u have a merry christmas also.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Did good early till the cold air came in and pushed the fog out.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Great job!!!


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

Nice vib-e. Wish I had time to fish this week. Did u get any saugers?


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

BASSunlimited said:


> Nice vib-e. Wish I had time to fish this week. Did u get any saugers?


One sauger.rest were walleye.started off with chart jig.nothing then switched to a char orange jig and they were on it.to bad i didnt switch colors 2hrs before i had it figured out.lol.got windy.air got colder and the fog blew out.and the bite was over.that was at 9:45.stayed another 45 minutes not a bite.


----------



## Fishsees5 (Jan 11, 2018)

Anyone know the current conditions of the water and how the bite is? Looks like lack of ice this weekend so let the river fishing begin!


----------



## chasing eyes (Nov 4, 2013)

Made the trip down Sunday. 
Water was muddy and a lot of debris. 5’ under the pier. 
Caught 1 18” male walleye milking
2 small saugers no eggs or milk. All caught before 11 am. All on twisters.


----------



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

Water was on the pier yesterday and was able to see the top of the railing, today you are able to walk on the pier....probably won't last long with the weather that is predicted


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

On its way up BIG TIME! Gonna be brown with lots of debris by the weekend...


----------

